# tire caps



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah those are nice and clean looking. 
Im really interested in the lug nuts. Getting them red to match some future ecotec decals that i recently purchased off grafxwerks.com. 
Anyone know where I can purchase these lug nuts from. And do they come in different sizes or fittings? 

Thanks,
CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

Lugs do come in different sizes and fittings, but the sizes are easy to find. And here's a set of pretty nice lugs for the cruze. just google chevy cruze red lug nuts. pretty easy to find.

NRG Innovations M12 x 1.25 Lug Nut Set, 17 PC (Red) for 11-up Chevrolet Cruze at Andy's Auto Sport


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Keep an eye on those, metal caps are notrious for causing corrosion on the valve of a TPMS sensor, especially in the winter. Look really good though!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

never thought of that....i will switch back in winter!!!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Where is this Andy auto shop from? And would they ship to Canada, Toronto Area?

Thanks,
CHEVYCRUZE RS



z3koeller said:


> Lugs do come in different sizes and fittings, but the sizes are easy to find. And here's a set of pretty nice lugs for the cruze. just google chevy cruze red lug nuts. pretty easy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> never thought of that....i will switch back in winter!!!


Not 100% sure how bad the chevy's will be because most of the sensor is rubber, but worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Really nice!

Picked these up from the local Supershop here in Houston.

They match my car exactly!

Need to get a better shot of them close up. Just took it with iphone to see the color scheme match.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Nice caps! I hope you put those on with a wrench! People are notorious for stealing those esp in Cincinnati!


----------

